# CD/DVD not accessible-incorrect function."



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

If I drag and drop files to the CD/DVD burner I get the message ~ "G:\is not accessible - incorrect function" and occasionally it asks me to insert a new disc when there is one in there. It has no problem playing pre-burned or commercial CD/DVD's. I can burn using other software such as Veritas. I checked in Device Manager and there seem to be no problems. I've read a similar post which advises looking into the device properties and ensuring that 'recording' is enabled but I don't have a 'recording' tab in the drive properties. Any clues where the problem may be?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Check in Services for 'IMAPI CD-burning' make sure it's not disabled, or try setting it to Automatic.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

I checked Services. IMAPI CD-burning was set to manual and it wasn't started. I set it to automatic and rebooted. It now says automatic and started, but it still gives the same error message.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

shelley said:


> If I drag and drop files to the CD/DVD burner I get the message ~ "G:\is not accessible - incorrect function" and occasionally it asks me to insert a new disc when there is one in there. It has no problem playing pre-burned or commercial CD/DVD's. I can burn using other software such as Veritas. I checked in Device Manager and there seem to be no problems. I've read a similar post which advises looking into the device properties and ensuring that 'recording' is enabled but I don't have a 'recording' tab in the drive properties. Any clues where the problem may be?


On XP you can drag and drop to CD but not to a DVD


----------



## Tsluv61 (May 25, 2003)

I am replying to you to see if you fixed your problem with not being able to get into your 
cd/dvdburner, g: drive inaccessable incorrect function. I have the same prblem with my drive. If you can send me a reply, it will be a great help! Tsluv61


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

No, I didn't. I gave up and bought a new NEC DVD/CD burner from eBay for £40. Checked them out first like at http://www.reviewcentre.com/products2013.html. I guess these things weren't built to last! Sorry if that wasn't good news for you. 

ps, I fitted the new one as a second DVD/CD drive so maybe the problem was writing to the drive rather than the burner itself and I've merely circumvented the problem (which is still there for the old burner). Whatever, I'm now happy.


----------

